# A little treestand warning



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I was setting a stand yesterday and after getting it secured where I wanted, after getting in it once and realizing I needed to move it down about a foot, I climb back in and tried to get it seated good and snug. Something didn&#8217;t feel right and once I looked, I noticed when I stood out on one corner it moved more than I was comfortable with. Everything looked good where it contacted the tree, so I was confused until I saw the support cable was *broke and dangling*. I quickly got back on my steps and strapped back to the tree, and took the stand down and put up a different one. Turns out the cables are horribly rusty, and the one left is certainly not safe. This was very concerning to me, since I was just getting this stand set I didn&#8217;t yet have a life line up. Climbing in a stand for the first time, there&#8217;s nothing to strap onto. I was reaching to do that when I realized something was wrong. This is the first stand I&#8217;ve seen that uses regular steel cables, with plastic coating on top of that. Not sure who&#8217;s brilliant idea that was, but that&#8217;s the way it is. This is a Gorilla brand stand, and on their site they say cables should be replaced every three years. I called to get new cables, and asked if they had changed how the cables are made, and they said no. But, they reminded me of their disclaimer. It&#8217;s my fault for not checking them closer, though I have stands 10-15 years old that are perfect. I never expected a 4 year old stand to fail on me. Just a warning to check your stands over very good. Even though I use life lines and a harness, accidents are still possible. I think I got lucky yesterday.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Good advice for sure.

After 25 years of climbing trees I decided to stop a number of years ago after a tree step pulled out up near the stand and I experienced a very painful fall hugging the tree as I fell and the lower steps ripping me up pretty good as I fell.

I always loved to hunt from treestands but if I cant kill it from the ground or a very solid ladder stand I won't do it anymore, just too old and fat to play the game anymore.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

i have a older gorilla stand i use. how did you find out tht the cable was so rusted? was it when it broke that you noticed this problem? wonder if you took off the plactic coating if that would be a good way to tell? thanks for the warning on this type of stand it could save someones life.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for the word of warning, always good to double check the equipment! I will not get in the hang on stands, just not my cup of tea. I prefer a good solid ladder stand. I will do my climber as well, even though it freaks me out a tad bit. I am not scared of heights, but not crazy about them either, I simply feel most safe in a ladder. Not sure what I would have done if I were you in that situation, would've freaked me out.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

40 years ago you couldn't even buy camo. i've killed a lotta deer hanging on a limb like tarzan. tree stands were great. had some with 40 foot extension ladders. the last time i got in a tree, i was terrified. gonna do the ground blind from now on. take my heater, just like ice fishin. if i doze off, i won't fall down, just asleep.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is my new deer stand...guess I'm getting too old for those little seats strapped to a tree...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Great thread.
We've been retiring some of our older hang on stands and replacing them with ladders or ground blinds. My partner and I need to spend a day after the season and remove some of these old stands so no one else trys to use them.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Misdirection said:


> Here is my new deer stand...guess I'm getting too old for those little seats strapped to a tree...
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 I have one just like yours! I'm to old for climbing trees. I have another one that is on the ground. Have killed the biggest buck of my life out of it at 50yrds. My tower stand is open at the front and one side only. It has a door with coat hangers,fully carpeted floor and walls, and pictures of Ralph Stanley and others on the walls. Also a shooting bench with sandbags and an awning to shade the sun and keep my rifle dry. It is on the top of a ridge about 10 yrds away from a house trailer,and 5yrds from my truck. It overlooks a field of winter wheat and turnips and a small pond with salt lick.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Have a Dick Sporting Goods Special - I think a Comfort Zone stand.

Replaced all the hardware with stainless and tossed the cables in favor of galvanized chain before opening day. New ratchet straps also. Three years old and yes - the cables were rusted bad and looked ready to go any time.

For the price of even the cheap hang-ons, you'd think they would use stainess cable. Oh wait - I think it was made in China.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

weasel said:


> i have a older gorilla stand i use. how did you find out tht the cable was so rusted? was it when it broke that you noticed this problem? wonder if you took off the plactic coating if that would be a good way to tell? thanks for the warning on this type of stand it could save someones life.


Mine was very easy to tell, there are gaps between the plastic coating and the crimped eyelets. If the plastic coating overlapped the crimps, it would have helped. Still, there's no excuse for not using at least galvanized cable. Replacements are only $8, but I won't be buying any. I'll figure out some way to fix it myself with something that will last. I have stands that cost half as much that were made with quality cables, I was just surprised to see how bad these were after just a few years.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad you are ok Mike. I started upgrading all my hang on stands and climbers to big safe ladder stands last year.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i am just thankful you never got hurt. and this is great advice for the rest of us.

if i hunted private land that the owner would allow me i would use nothing but solid ladder stands. but i hunt public property and never know when someones going to be set up where i like to hunt. so my best option is a climber. it would really suck to drive the 120 miles to the land we hunt and put in a ladder stand, just to show up opening morning and somebody be in a climber 20 yrds from my tree stand. with my climber if this happens i can just move alittle ways off and climb a tree.

my health isnt so good and i am alittle over weight at around 250 and would love to hunt from a solid ladder stand. i can only carry my stand about 150 yrds from the road, and then its a real job, and its hard for me to get the stand up a tree. but as long as i can get there and get up a tree thats how i choose to hunt. the area i hunt is just to thick to hunt from the ground and expect to be successfull. if i get close to my spot and someone has set up before i get in there i can rest a few minutes and move another 150 yrds and hunt without bothering that hunter.

i use a summit viper stand and i havent been checking the cable like i should. and even tho i think its stainless i will check it good from now on because of your warning. so thanks for this post.
sherman


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is great advice and a good reminder to folks to always remain strapped in. I personally had always climbed freely and not strapped in until I was standing on the stand but I have recently begun to use lineman rope setups on all my stands. I guess as I get older I am starting to think of all those risk factors. I build my own lineman setups myself which basically takes a heavy line rigged to the tree and a carabiner tied to a loop attached via a Prusik knot. They sell the setups for somewhere around $25-30 I believe but I can set them up myself for less than half that. When I put these up I do it as I am installing the steps or climbing sticks. During that time I am strapped around the tree on the entire way up the tree so that if I could not fall even then. Once the lineman rig is setup it is extremely easy to use. You simply clip in at the bottom and slide the knot up ahead of you as you climb. Once in your stand you are already strapped in as well.

And by the way, I too have some stands that are much, much older than 4 years. I need to take a closer look at those cables as well.

Mike, I would be interested to see what you come up with as a solution for replacement on the ones you have. I am sure I will be needing to do the same.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> Mike, I would be interested to see what you come up with as a solution for replacement on the ones you have. I am sure I will be needing to do the same.


I ended up picking up some 800 lb chain and some ¼ threaded eye bolts over lunch. Im not a fan of chain, but I couldnt find the cable I wanted. I found it as soon as I cut the chain , but Ill wait to see how much I need and do all of my stands after season. I also need to find crimps and make sure I have the right crimper. Tonight Ill soak the chain in vinegar to knock the zinc off and let it rust.


----------

